# My new Taurus M65 .357 Mag.



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Taurus .357 4" barrel.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. Looks almost like a S&W Model 65. Have you had it out to the range yet? How does it run? How's the double action trigger pull on it?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice. I've had good luck with Taurus revolvers. 2 Model 85 .38 specials years ago & now a model 66 .357. Well built, accurate & a sweet trigger DA or SA.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Let us know how it runs. I'm not a taurus fan at all. I hope you're new piece works for you!


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Craigh said:


> Congratulations. Looks almost like a S&W Model 65. Have you had it out to the range yet? How does it run? How's the double action trigger pull on it?[/QUNo I haven't been to the range or fired it yet Craigh! I plan on going soon.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

My model 65 with Hogue pau ferro grips (Brazilian hardwood)


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Look nice, waiting for a review. Congrats!


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Look nice, waiting for a review. Congrats!


I've had it out a few times in the last year

- it's a bit heavy for my liking ... 2.2lbs
- the orange fingernail polish I put on the front ramp sight helps... Wish they would have put an orange insert in the ramp
- the SA trigger it crisp... But I don't like the 5.5lb pull (was hoping for less)
- the DA is ok... Not special, just Ok. Not too gritty, but not buttery smooth either 
- what is the deal breaker (and why I'll be selling it soon) is the fact that the space between the forcing cone and the front of the cylinder is so small... tolerance so tight... That after shooting for a while, the cylinder will bind and not advance (clean it off with a rag and it will go for a while longer).

So... I'll be selling and buying something else that will shoot .38spl


----------

